# Conformation?



## Horsiezz (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is my 6 year old Quarter horse mare... I'm not the best and most knowledgable with conformation but I have been doing some research and it seems she has pretty decent conformation, but I could just be being easy on her since shes my horse... I'd like to see others opinions. What do you guys think? Whats her strengths and weaknesses? Do you think this conformation would allow her to do well in a Reined Cow Horse competition? Thanks.


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't know much about conformation, but I hope this will help.


----------

